# I have been hard at work recycling!!!!



## Carolyn R (Sep 10, 2011)

Since I had made the hard decision to say ENOUGH with the breeding aspect of the minis earlier this year, I have been hard at work recycling. Love the foals, love the mini herd dinamics,I am just not cut out for it all. I would rather own one or two for life than breed and sell a dozen. I needed to get back to where things were enjoyable again. I am keeping my two favorite minis, I have one left to place, but in the meantime I have been recycling, my horse funds that is. I have looked at gypsy vanners (and freisians) for the last 5-6 years). I could never bring myself to make the purchase with having so much wrapped up in my minis. After selling and saving, and saving some more......

This is what who I will be bringing home at the end of September!

My long awaited Gypsy Vanner, she is a two year old and still has quite a bit of growing and filling out (and some feather growing) to do. She is listed as black, but looks seal bay in the photos, also hard to see, but she has several large sabino belly marks too. Only a few weeks to go!

Thanks for letting me share, I am ready to burst with excitement!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 10, 2011)

My oh my, She beautiful...Congratulations!! Will you be training her yourself? Keep us posted!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Sep 11, 2011)

Shes beautiful! We live near a place thats big into Gypsy Vanners and Gypsy Drum horses. Im pretty sure their farm name is Old Mill Farms. We've visited a few times, they have a stallion I just adore, "Chew Mill Guiness"


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 11, 2011)

she is just lovely iam in love



:wub



:wub


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks guys



I will probably start her myself with training then send her out locally for some finishing off.



mydaddysjag said:


> Shes beautiful! We live near a place thats big into Gypsy Vanners and Gypsy Drum horses. Im pretty sure their farm name is Old Mill Farms. We've visited a few times, they have a stallion I just adore, "Chew Mill Guiness"


I looked at their horses, loved Icon, but he was contracted under sale just prior to me contacting them.

If you want to see some LOVELY eye candy, I got her from www.Westhillranches.com in NY. LOTS of of beautiful horses, we spent all afternoon going from field to field, very fiendly people, very friendly horses (all 125+ of them on 500 acres!)They would literally run to great you in the fields. AHHHHHH LOVE


----------



## ohmt (Sep 11, 2011)

Just GORGEOUS! It sounds like they have a fantastic farm set up too. You know they take great care of their horses if they have that many horses and they all run up to you in the pasture. Very neat


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 11, 2011)

ohmt said:


> Just GORGEOUS! It sounds like they have a fantastic farm set up too. You know they take great care of their horses if they have that many horses and they all run up to you in the pasture. Very neat


Even more impressive is that the owner knew every horse by name, every sire and dam of the "home grown" horses off the top of their heads. The record keeping was great,much more than "that field was wormed last week" each horse had a file in a huge binder, name the horse, they flipped to its file and could tell you exact dates of vaccinations, coggins, dental.....you name it. I expected to be in and out in an hour, four hours later we were leaving. got the grand tour and got to see so many or their stallions too!


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 11, 2011)

She is absolutely lovely, and I can't wait to have the updated of what you're doing with her, how she's doing, and the threads of her growing up. She's stunning.


----------



## CKC (Sep 11, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing this information. I LOVE gypsy vanners. I've been looking at them for years, but this has been a real joy looking at their website. So many beautiful horses!


----------



## REO (Sep 12, 2011)

She's beautiful! I'm thrilled for you!!!





I love them too VERY much!


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 12, 2011)

Awsome



I'm very happy for you.


----------



## ~Dan (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations Carolyn!! I imagine that you will love your new horse. From what I understand they are great horses





Dan.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Sep 13, 2011)

Like you Im not cut out for the breeding and I have my 3 mini's now that will be here forever..I just cant let them go..only had 2 foals and it broke my heart when my little colt left here..I also share your passion of the gypsy vanners and have come so close a few times to treating myself..but i have to be realistic sadly I just dont have the room..Im going to have to move house I think as iv fallen 



 head over heals for your gorgeous filly so so pretty congratulations


----------



## Carolyn R (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. It is very bitter sweet, I am extremely excited to bring my GV home, but knowing I did my very best with my select herd of minis, looks, bloodlines, disposition.....but in the end, I didn't feel like it was enough. While I have had some awesome owners come my way, I knew I could never gaurantee where each of my foals would be a year, two years, three years.....down the road after they were sold. The only way to gaurantee that was to not breed. As I said, it was time to get back to a point where things are enjoyable again.

Here's to looking towards the future


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow Congratulations What a Beautiful Girl


----------



## LAminiatures (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow lucky you. You must be so excited!

I'm hoping I will find a Fell Pony one day!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 15, 2011)

She is stunning! Congratulations!!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Sep 15, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! I've fallen in love with the Gypsy's as well but the price tag, care, and all the extras keep me at bay. I can always dream and look at websites! Good luck with you beautiful girl and definately keep us posted as she grows up!

Becky M.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 16, 2011)

wow what a gorgeous girl





congrats on your new venture

Lori

also a big GV fan


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 16, 2011)

She's stunning!





Wishing you both a long, happy and successful future together.


----------

